# Equipment for opening up driveways after storms



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

We have 100 or so houses plus commercial but those are covered. I need something that will only be used for storms over 3ft. I have 4 trucks with 8.6 mvp3’s. In summer we only cut lawns and do landscape maintenance. So a skid with blower or bucket would be stored 95% of the time and cost a lot. Plus storage is tight since I work out of my house and both enclosed trailers are kept next to garage. Opinions?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Skid, small wheel loader or tractor with a rear blower that’s not inverted


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

green frog said:


> We have 100 or so houses plus commercial but those are covered. I need something that will only be used for storms over 3ft. I have 4 trucks with 8.6 mvp3’s. In summer we only cut lawns and do landscape maintenance. So a skid with blower or bucket would be stored 95% of the time and cost a lot. Plus storage is tight since I work out of my house and both enclosed trailers are kept next to garage. Opinions?


Why do you have two threads going asking the same question? 
I answered in the other thread. One of these should be closed or the two combined.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Um Why do you wait until there is 3 feet of snow to plow?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Because they don’t wanna be accused of plowing with the storm…..

If they got4- 7 feet they probably couldn’t get to the driveway to clear it


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Buy the blower then rent a skid to run it for the occasional major storm. This is a Cat SR321 we use for deep snow. It works well and can run on any skid with Aux. hydraulics 









or, like you asked about in your other thread, buy a snowvac for your truck. But your gonna spend 20k for one of those. At that point your halfway or better to buying a used skid that you can use the rest of the year.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to combine. So trick blower is out it seems. Can sell a truck? 3 cut lawns and 1 landscapes. So im buying something


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Holder tractor and snowblower - heavy equipment - by owner - sale


1997 holder tractor comes with 2 stage snowblower, snowplow, flotation set of tires and wheels, and truck loading Shute to load trucks with snow $45000 machine is a amazing piece of equipment owner...



buffalo.craigslist.org













Kubota B2920 Tractor Loader with Cab - farm & garden - by owner - sale


2009 Kubota B2920 Compact Tractor with Loader, Sims Cab, Only 459 Hours, Heat, 4x4, Kubota LA364 Loader w/ 62” Bucket. 3 Range Hydrostatic Transmission, 29 HP Kubota Diesel pre-emissions, 3PT, 540...



rochester.craigslist.org













2020 LS Tractor w/ bucket- 58hp Diesel - farm & garden - by owner -...


58 hp diesel, clutch tractor with shuttle shift. Includes 6 1/2’ bucket. Rear tires are filled with beet juice. Has heat, a/c and am-fm radio. 2 rear hydraulic remotes. 174 hours Open to trades...



buffalo.craigslist.org













60" Erskine 1812 Snowblower skid steer - heavy equipment - by owner...


Recent auction find, used 60" Erskine model 1812 Snowblower, made in USA for skid steer SSL quick attach. Shows some wear and dents. Untested and being sold as is. First $3500 CASH buys it. Call any...



buffalo.craigslist.org













Erskine model 2118 quick attach snowblower - heavy equipment - by...


Erskine model 2118 (bobcat approved attachments originally sold by bobcat) 73” wide, Quick attach snowblower, high flow, (the plug we believe is a new holland plug but those can be changed easily)....



buffalo.craigslist.org


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely look at a cab tractor with a double auger blower, if lawn care is your thing in the summer a good bush hog mower is cheap to make some mowmoney or if you want to go into bigger lawns a gang mower for behind it.
Grading, and seeding implements are inexpensive as well...


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

Mr.Markus said:


> Definitely look at a cab tractor with a double auger blower, if lawn care is your thing in the summer a good bush hog mower is cheap to make some mowmoney or if you want to go into bigger lawns a gang mower for behind it.
> Grading, and seeding implements are inexpensive as well...


Seeding implements are expensive. Used ones are the same or more than a brand new snowblower. But I agree a tractor is the way to go. Versatility.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

green frog said:


> I couldn't figure out how to combine. So trick blower is out it seems. Can sell a truck? 3 cut lawns and 1 landscapes. So im buying something


Only mods can merge...they must be bizzie. 

You've been given several options, you just don't want to spend the money to do the job right. So it's your choice...be prepared to service your customers or not...and lose them. 

Yes, it sucks to have to be prepared for a once every 4-5 years (or more) event but you signed up for it, so your customers expect you to be ready. 

I know Grandview said he didn't have a blizzard clause, but I never understood that. It's insane to think you are going to clear 3-6' for an average seasonal price. No one in their right mind should expect that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> Um Why do you wait until there is 3 feet of snow to plow?


Haven't we covered this before?

Snowing 3-5" per hour. 

Say a 5-6 hour route. 

Once the accumulation hits around 8", drives and lots take a minimum of 50% longer than "average" with trucks. 

Then add in additional drive time to get around all the stuck morons that shouldn't be on the road. 

So even if they didn't take longer, the last account is going to have 15-30" on it. 

It's simple math and why "plowing with the storm" is as stupid as "zero tolerance".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

As jonnie said, at minimum a 4 Series type Deere or bigger. 

Not sure I would even try for an inverted with that much snow. 

In all reality, a loader and rear 3 point blower is going to be most useful for you.

You said you do landscaping, no use at all for a skidsteer or compact utility tractor?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Because they don’t wanna be accused of plowing with the storm…..
> 
> If they got4- 7 feet they probably couldn’t get to the driveway to clear it


did i miss the memo? are we not plowing with storms anymore?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I understand why, in the cities, contractors especially do not "plow with the storm". They have to balance quality with quantity, and I bet pricing can be very competitive. So the extra equipment and costs must be burdened by the client, for occasional big dumps. It's just logical.
However, county/country people, especially here, will still "plow with the storm", going out a time or 2 at night for a quick 1-2 push can make all the difference in daylight/end of storm, of being able to finish up with your truck, instead of heavy equipment, just to get out/open up a road or driveway.
Highways are almost always constantly plowed, as long as it is snowing, and some of our rural roads also.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> did i miss the memo? are we not plowing with storms anymore?


correct, mark says your aif you do.

if you show up and plow a driveway/lot at 10 PM and then show up at 3 AM and then you show up to plow again at 5 AM ( because you’re plowing with the storms ) they may not want to pay for the plowing at 10 and 3 AM.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> I understand why, in the cities, contractors especially do not "plow with the storm". They have to balance quality with quantity, and I bet pricing can be very competitive. So the extra equipment and costs must be burdened by the client, for occasional big dumps. It's just logical.
> However, county/country people, especially here, will still "plow with the storm", going out a time or 2 at night for a quick 1-2 push can make all the difference in daylight/end of storm, of being able to finish up with your truck, instead of heavy equipment, just to get out/open up a road or driveway.
> Highways are almost always constantly plowed, as long as it is snowing, and some of our rural roads also.


we still plow with the storm, and are considered rural/small town


Hydromaster said:


> correct, mark says your aif you do.
> 
> if you show up and plow a driveway/lot at 10 PM and then show up at 3 AM and then you show up to plow again at 5 AM ( because you’re plowing with the storms ) they may not want to pay for the plowing at 10 and 3 AM.


mark doesn't pay my bills. hes the one always complaining about slip liability anyway. I don't know how many condos or like situations he does, but waiting for the storm to pass would put you out of business and maybe a hefty tow bill with all the stuck vehicles. 24/7 residential parking areas are a thing. 4 5 6 hundred people living in these places and they all have different schedules. the world doesn't stop spinning just because a 30 inch storm is barreling down the road, they will pay for productivity


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope, no bills for towing , the plowjockey isn’t responsible for others decisions.

We don’t have too many apartment complexes in Our rural area.
Most people are home overnight and all of the parking spaces would be full.
And when a client gets a bill for plowing three times in one storm their may be question about your work ethics and the contract.

The homeowner Is sleeping at night there’s no need for a clear driveway or the business that is not open at night Doesn’t need the lot cleared two times when there’s no use.
you’re plowing it because your equipment can’t handle the full load. So you chose to go out and plow this isn’t your clients problem.

Zero tolerance is a fallacy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> mark doesn't pay my bills.


What a coincidence...he doesn't pay his either.



Mudly said:


> hes the one always complaining about slip liability anyway.


Show your work.



Mudly said:


> I don't know how many condos or like situations he does,


I might be a lowly lawn/snow jockey, but I'm smart enough to stay away from condos and apartments.



Mudly said:


> but waiting for the storm to pass would put you out of business and maybe a hefty tow bill with all the stuck vehicles.


Never said I waited for the storm to pass. Unless you can prove otherwise. But "plowing with the storm" is a fallacy like zero tolerance. I pointed it out with maf. But maf is hard for sum. 

Your contract states you're responsible for stuck vehicles? Maybe if you used amber instead of green lights you wouldn't have this issue. 



Mudly said:


> 4 5 6 hundred people living in these places and they all have different schedules.


That's nice...folks have different schedules here too.



Mudly said:


> the world doesn't stop spinning just because a 30 inch storm is barreling down the road, they will pay for productivity


Eye Shirley hope the world doesn't stop from a 30" snowstorm...it would stop rather frequently. Might even spin backwards on those storms that drop more than 30". 

When is the last time your area had a 30" snowfall?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

green frog said:


> We have 100 or so houses plus commercial but those are covered. I need something that will only be used for storms over 3ft. I have 4 trucks with 8.6 mvp3’s. In summer we only cut lawns and do landscape maintenance. So a skid with blower or bucket would be stored 95% of the time and cost a lot. Plus storage is tight since I work out of my house and both enclosed trailers are kept next to garage. Opinions?


I'm confused. Did you recently move to Buffalo and just find out about Lake Effect snow? You're asking us this questions at the end of November.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

On normal snows 1 tractor with inverted blower would replace those 3 trucks then for the big blizzards wmswap out the inverted for a standard blower


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The apartments I did were owned by fantastic people who understood that their tenants had a variety of schedules and understood the need for continued service throughout an event. 
Then the dad died and the kids took over,they didn't give a crap about the tenants. 
They sold within 2 years,to an even worse slum lord company . 
They cleaned house,including the great live on site manager they had and myself.
This company now owns or manages over 75% of all multi unit buildings in town.
Makes it really hard for kids just starting out who screw up to start over, as there just isn't any wheels to rent, because the good properties never turn over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's your loader...






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com














OP, you'll be able to handle any BUFFalo storm with this sucker.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a coincidence...he doesn't pay his either.


No kidding, still waiting on a cheque...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding, still waiting on a cheque...


I blame it on the USPS...


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

So if you don't plow with the storm, and you don't wait for the snow to fall and then plow, what is the overall plan of attack? Is plow with the storm bad verbiage?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

rippinryno said:


> So if you don't plow with the storm, and you don't wait for the snow to fall and then plow, what is the overall plan of attack? Is plow with the storm bad verbiage?


I'm pretty sure no one was plowing with the storm on this 1...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's your loader...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if your these jokers


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I wonder if a taller reverse gear would’ve helped?….,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I wonder if a taller reverse gear would’ve helped?….,


Sounds like he hit the rev limiter...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

DeVries said:


> Not if your these jokers


That was painful to watch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That was painful to watch


I laughed...because they weren't my loaders.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

DeVries said:


> Not if your these jokers


Why couldn’t the one loader dig his buddy out? He wouldn’t have been happy if that chain broke and came through his windshield.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> Why couldn’t the one loader dig his buddy out? He wouldn’t have been happy if that chain broke and came through his windshield.


I'm still not sure why he didn't push himself out with the bucket.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still not sure why he didn't push himself out with the bucket.


Ha. True.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I laughed...because they weren't my loaders.


I laughed cause I pretended they were yours....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still not sure why he didn't push himself out with the bucket.


I went to a landscape yard today to pick up 6 CYs of mulch. The loader operator came out with a 1/2 yard bucket.... I then had to show him how to push material across the truck with a full bucket to load from 1 side and fill the truck.... I trust this was a new hire, I hope he wasn't loading people all summer....


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I went to a landscape yard today to pick up 6 CYs of mulch. The loader operator came out with a 1/2 yard bucket.... I then had to show him how to push material across the truck with a full bucket to load from side and fill the truck.... I trust this was a new hire, I hope he wasn't loading people all summer....


@LapeerLandscape must've taken the day off.


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still not sure why he didn't push himself out with the bucket.


Inexperience.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I went to a landscape yard today to pick up 6 CYs of mulch. The loader operator came out with a 1/2 yard bucket.... I then had to show him how to push material across the truck with a full bucket to load from 1 side and fill the truck.... I trust this was a new hire, I hope he wasn't loading people all summer....


Sorry it’s my first day


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still not sure why he didn't push himself out with the bucket.


Or plow yourself a path for better traction


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I went to a landscape yard today to pick up 6 CYs of mulch. The loader operator came out with a 1/2 yard bucket.... I then had to show him how to push material across the truck with a full bucket to load from 1 side and fill the truck.... I trust this was a new hire, I hope he wasn't loading people all summer....


Did you ask if he had been stuck while plowing snow recently


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a coincidence...he doesn't pay his either.
> 
> I might be a lowly lawn/snow jockey, but I'm smart enough to stay away from condos a





Mark Oomkes said:


> What a coincidence...he doesn't pay his either.
> I don’t mind taking your money
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sorry it’s my first day


Hopefully you learned something, excuses are for losers....


----------

